# UCB [BERKELEY] Film Program? WHO KNOWS ABOUT IT?



## unChienAndalou (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm applying to every UC as well as to UCLA. I plan to study film and go to grad school later to learn the craft. Perhaps NYU, UCLA or Chapman. 

For now I want to get away from LA and from the influence of "the Industry" and Hollywood-style narrative. I want to study in an enlightening environment with interesting and living individuals. 

Berkeley's film program declares itself as stressing interdisciplinary studies. This seems appropriate for my goals.

But are their film classes any good? I think I've once heard that they're big on documentaries, and that's about all I've ever learned about it--except for what's available on their site. Anyone from Berkeley film school or that knows anything about it?


----------



## Max Keller (Oct 25, 2009)

unChienAndalou I go to Berkeley right now and am a film studies major.  I know some people who don't like the department for a few reasons (mainly because it's not production oriented), but I personally love it.  I have no idea what that person who said we're big on documentaries was thinking because it's just not true (although one of the lower div classes is on the documentary).  I'm graduating in the spring and have taken classes on everything from the standard film school classes (film history, film theory, etc.) to some really fascinating classes (an auteur class on Spielberg, a whole semester on the screwball comedy, a class on the use of sound in film taught by Mark Berger, a 4 time Oscar winning sound mixer).  

It's a great school in a great area (parts of Berkeley/Oakland aren't so great, but the Bay Area in general is amazing).  It's a good place to spend a couple of years getting a world class education.


----------



## unChienAndalou (Oct 25, 2009)

Do you want to move onto make films or onto criticism or onto something else?

My intentions are to do production. Lately I've been leaning on doing it earlier; maybe at UCLA. But then again I'm still considering a more theoretical approach.

Would you say it useful to do what you're doing then grad in production?


----------



## Oquendo (Oct 26, 2009)

> My intentions are to do production.



Learning only production and not theory/criticism/studies will make you a lopsided filmmaker.

People tell me that if you want an MFA in production, then take something else in your undergraduates because you'll most likely be taking some of the same classes. 

Having a background in other subjects give you more range/experiance/inspiration. A film teacher told me that nothing is worse than a filmmaker without a voice.


UCLA is production oriented, although they do emphasize the more "artistic" mindsets of moviemaking.



> Lately I've been leaning on doing it earlier; maybe at UCLA



Don't assume you'll get into UCLA; they have 3-4% transfer rate; one of the hardest majors to get into at any college(they pick around 15 transfers out of 600). Apply broadly - that's what I am doing, and I am content if I don't get into a so-called "top-tier" school.

Good luck!


----------



## trucherrygirl (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi, unChienAndalou! I am also a Film Studies major at Berkeley. The film program is definitely very heavy on film history and theory courses. I've only recently declared the major and I'm only in my 2nd film course, but I've talked to my film adviser, looked at the website and talked to other students here. The main courses required for the program are 2 semesters of film history (sound and silent), documentary film, avaunt garde film, film theory and film genre. Then there are elective classes in other types of film genre and more creative classes like screenwriting and production. However, from speaking with my adviser, I learned that the screenwriting and production professors generally want to know you have a solid background in film with the theoretical courses before admitting you to the creative courses. I'll be taking a sci fi film genre class and an auteur theory class on Ingmar Bergman next semester before I try getting into the Screenwriting class for next fall.

My goal is to be a television writer and there aren't any TV writing courses offered here. I tried to get into the beginning screenwriting course, but was unable to even though I have a decent knowledge of screen and television writing from learning the craft on my own and reading A LOT of books! In all honesty, I'm not a fan of Berkeley's film major at all, but if you're interested in the theoretical/analytical aspects of film rather than the creative side, I'd encourage you to apply.

As for creative film and television production opportunities on campus, Berkeley has a student-run television station called Cal TV and a film club called GIANT. I am a member of GIANT and it's definitely helped me get my creative juices flowing a little bit in terms of writing scripts, even though I haven't actually made any films thru the club here yet.

I hope this helps you.


----------



## Oquendo (Nov 10, 2009)

Trucherrygirl:

How good is your networking? Are you or any of your colleagues finding jobs in the SF area film scene? 

>However, from speaking with my adviser, I learned that the screenwriting and production professors generally want to know you have a solid background in film with the theoretical courses before admitting you to the creative courses.

Wait, do they make you audition for a spot in the class?

>In all honesty, I'm not a fan of Berkeley's film major at all, but if you're interested in the theoretical/analytical aspects of film rather than the creative side, I'd encourage you to apply.

What's the acceptance rate of the major? I am currently at a community college in LA and am considering applying here, but after hearing what you are saying, it seems like a bunch of classes where you watch movies and write essays about them, which isn't too bad, but I like the balance of both aspects - theory and production - while this one seems like _library_ stuff.

>I am a member of GIANT and it's definitely helped me get my creative juices flowing a little bit in terms of writing scripts, even though I haven't actually made any films thru the club here yet.

Sounds cool. Do you guys hold film festivals as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Apooyo (May 25, 2019)

I will be attending UC Berkeley this fall as a Film and Media major. I've researched and checked out UC Berkeley's Film and Media websites regarding major requirements and expectations. However, I couldn't find anything about materials I will need to complete the courses. Can anyone tell me about what *supplies and materials *I will need? This also begs the question as to how much is the *average cost of attendance *for a Film and Media major?


----------

